# How to tell Bose amp is broken?



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

As above really, searched and searched the internet for a few days, no real definitive answer.

On full volume I can hear my own voice stull, is that normal?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

What makes you think it's broken?

Usual symptoms are loss of output from speakers ie one or more not working. HU lights up and no sound. Will work occasionally but for only short periods of time, hissing, crackling plus a combination thereof.


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

I got popping sounds from the speakers where the amp chip was broken, then very low volume on that speaker (front two in my case)


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Juber said:


> As above really, searched and searched the internet for a few days, no real definitive answer.
> 
> On full volume I can hear my own voice stull, *is that normal*?


Not normal, before mine was repaired it sounded like sitting in a very standard car with very standard audio


----------



## koxxfr (Apr 13, 2014)

Juber said:


> As above really, searched and searched the internet for a few days, no real definitive answer.
> 
> On full volume I can hear my own voice stull, is that normal?


just check it physicaly out..

my Bose amp start to lose Bass ... even if i tried to set it in radio menu on treble works.. no bass


----------



## Peace1981 (Oct 20, 2014)

I have had my TTS for just under a week now and thought the same thing.

From experimenting playing music through SD cards is much much louder than through the phone or the radio to the point in which you can not even turn it up to full volume without damaging your ears. I would recommend trying this first as it may answer your question.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Juber said:


> As above really, searched and searched the internet for a few days, no real definitive answer.
> 
> On full volume I can hear my own voice stull, is that normal?


No its not normal. I've never had mine on full and its plenty loud through all inputs, radio, iphone, SD card etc.
Try checking out the speakers in each corner by adjusting the balance and fader settings to each extreme and see if there are some speakers that are not working, or are they all muted.
Try playing through each of the different inputs to see if they do make any difference.
Get a friend to sit in the car while you turn it up full and you talk to them and see they can comfortably stay in the car - just in case you are either deaf or have a very loud voice


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Thanks all, I thought so, my MK4 Golf standard speakers are louder than the Bose.

I will book it into Audi to fix.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Also on 2 occasions my radio switched off automatically today!


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

Both my TT's have had this problem! 1st car got fixed as a good will gesture as the car was just out of warranty but my second TT they are not going to fix it yes its a 08 car but I have looked into this and the problem is the car lets in water from the boot seal and it drips onto the amp. Both my BOSE systems had sound but not driving the base right! Spoke to a guy on ebay who had over forty units in for repair common fault with the BOSE the guy will repair your amp and insert a shield in the amp so water does not get in for £180


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

douglake said:


> Both my TT's have had this problem! 1st car got fixed as a good will gesture as the car was just out of warranty but my second TT they are not going to fix it yes its a 08 car but I have looked into this and the problem is the car lets in water from the boot seal and it drips onto the amp. Both my BOSE systems had sound but not driving the base right! Spoke to a guy on ebay who had over forty units in for repair common fault with the BOSE the guy will repair your amp and insert a shield in the amp so water does not get in for £180


I repaired my own for £20.. Ordered the chip off eBay and soldered myself (doddle for me as I'm a repair tech)

I can help out if anyone on the forums is damaged, £180 is a bit much for a chip that costs no more than £20.


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

Really! I will take you up on that offer. Will I send you my amp?


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

douglake said:


> Really! I will take you up on that offer. Will I send you my amp?


Honestly don't mind! Drop me an email


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Just back from Audi, they said if its water damage they wont cover it under warranty.

However because I have had my TTS for only 10 days, I should be able to get this fixed under warranty as it would have been faulty before I purchased the car.

Milltek wont effect the warranty too - happy days.


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't let Audi off with this! its a known problem but Audi or Bose will not take the blame!


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Is there any sites / links highlighting this issue?


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=556713


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

Did you get my email?


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

douglake said:


> Did you get my email?


Got it!


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Not sure what the problem with mine is. When using the radio, I only get sound out of the front speakers, nothing from the back speakers. On CD/MP3 all speakers work.

Bose amp problem or something else?


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Resolved. Audi identified the problem, replaced under warranty. Total bill was £997.88


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Curious how they got to that price. A brand new Bose amp is £626 less whatever discount you can get. 20mins to swapout tops.
Glad you got it on warranty.


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

Aoon_M said:


> douglake said:
> 
> 
> > Both my TT's have had this problem! 1st car got fixed as a good will gesture as the car was just out of warranty but my second TT they are not going to fix it yes its a 08 car but I have looked into this and the problem is the car lets in water from the boot seal and it drips onto the amp. Both my BOSE systems had sound but not driving the base right! Spoke to a guy on ebay who had over forty units in for repair common fault with the BOSE the guy will repair your amp and insert a shield in the amp so water does not get in for £180
> ...


What kind of money would you be looking at mate? Mine works the front speakers but won't power the rear or sub for some reason - vag com says front right speaker problem but that works....


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

J22kog said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> > douglake said:
> ...


Just part cost buddy, it's £20 a chip, only one was fried on mine and there are four in total


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

If your sure mate? Obviously you'd be able to test each one to find out which is fried lol stupid question....


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

Aoon_M said:


> douglake said:
> 
> 
> > Both my TT's have had this problem! 1st car got fixed as a good will gesture as the car was just out of warranty but my second TT they are not going to fix it yes its a 08 car but I have looked into this and the problem is the car lets in water from the boot seal and it drips onto the amp. Both my BOSE systems had sound but not driving the base right! Spoke to a guy on ebay who had over forty units in for repair common fault with the BOSE the guy will repair your amp and insert a shield in the amp so water does not get in for £180
> ...


Can I just point out, I have had the Edinburgh company repair my Bose, and the £180 actually includes repairing ALL 4 amp chips on the board regardless of which one is gubbed, labour (couple of hours minimum depending what's needed), courier return and 6 a month warranty.

I was told by them that the 4 output's are linked via the diagnostic and data pins - so they all need replaced, and sometimes you'll find that the copper circuit tracks will have been water damaged and will have corroded away to nothing - some of the surface mount components will also need replaced and after all that you usually need to clear the error codes in the amp then sealed and with a plastic cover to stop it happening again...

All in all I hope the repair now lasts longer than I have the car for (not that I want to sell soon!)


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

J22kog said:


> If your sure mate? Obviously you'd be able to test each one to find out which is fried lol stupid question....


Haha its usually quite clear on which ones are fried, but i'm able to connect to VCDS to check for error codes and run output tests after the repair.




















texasgooner said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> > douglake said:
> ...


Track damage is obvious. It's not too difficult to trace tracks on this particular PCB as nothing too complex. The corrosion is quite bad on some of the chips, but i refuse to believe that if one gets damaged all four need replaced..
It just depends how badly damaged it is.


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean. But as I was posting from Europe, I was happy to get them all done, just didn't want the hassle of removing, courier to UK (am in NL) potentially 3 mores times. If I was dapper with a soldering iron that would be different.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Bug*er', wish I hadn't thrown my old amp away now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Just had the same problem with mine and the chips were totalled! Luckily one of the forum member had a spare amp and sold it to me for £150 !!! Top Bloke! So I will send the old one away for repair.
Interestingly, even the replacement one (not new but perfect) had signs of where water had dripped onto it. On checking, I found that immediately above the top of the unit , where the water marks are, there is a construction hole in the bodywork. I believe that condensation forms within the skin and drips through this hole onto the amp then drips onto the PCB. I have now taped over the hole with some duct tape. Also stuffed some Silica Gel bags behind the liner panel.
By the way, to remove and refit is a doddle !
https://www.flickr.com/photos/128948578 ... 727052369/


----------



## Gr4y (Jan 18, 2015)

Aoon_M said:


> douglake said:
> 
> 
> > Both my TT's have had this problem! 1st car got fixed as a good will gesture as the car was just out of warranty but my second TT they are not going to fix it yes its a 08 car but I have looked into this and the problem is the car lets in water from the boot seal and it drips onto the amp. Both my BOSE systems had sound but not driving the base right! Spoke to a guy on ebay who had over forty units in for repair common fault with the BOSE the guy will repair your amp and insert a shield in the amp so water does not get in for £180
> ...


I believe my amp is damaged, would you be willing to repair for me as I have no clue on fixing them.. If so could you let me know how much it would cost.


----------



## Gr4y (Jan 18, 2015)

Aoon_M can you PM your email address as I can't reply to your message.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## RikSixNine (Nov 9, 2014)

Aoon_M - I got your msg regarding the same repair but as I'm deemed to be a 'newbie' on the forum apparently I can't reply yet. Could you drop me a line to rik @ sixninecreative dot co dot uk please and I'll get my amp posted out to you. Thanks.


----------



## andyviv0_2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi all, totally confused now.
Have an 08 TTS with Bose and compared to my girlfriends MK1 Bose its crap.
All the speakers seem to work but just does not have the nice tone and base as on her Mk1.
Is that a sign the amp is damaged.
Would love to improve the quality.
Is the amp easy to get out?
Thanks all.
Andy


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

I had no bass, full volume wasn't loud.

Audi replaced the AMP under warranty.


----------



## auditt (May 10, 2012)

Just read this topic, and suspect my TT Bose amp is fried too. 
No bass, tinny sound, and unpredictable volume. If I try each speaker, the rear speakers are virtually non existant, and the front speakers are tinny with no bass.

I plan to have a look at the Amp and do a visual check first. But where is it located?

Can anyone tell me what chips I need to buy on ebay?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's in the rear left quarter in the boot behind the panel 
Aoon_m is the man for repairing them

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Optical TDI (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe a dumb question but how are these getting wet?


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

The best theory so far seem to be water coming through the rubber seals around the cable pass through, behind the rear light unit, when pressure washing.


----------



## BoabTTs (Dec 15, 2014)

water is leaking into the boot and there is condensation and in some cases there is water dropping directly onto the amp


----------



## auditt (May 10, 2012)

*HOW TO REMOVE THE BOSE AMP*

I could not find a post or any instructions on how to physically get at the Bose amp.
I found this video that explains exactly how to remove the side panel and then remove your Bose amp.


----------



## gutsu (Mar 5, 2016)

Mine is really loud just no Base. Is that just bose or is the amp poorly


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Posting so notified of replies


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

gutsu said:


> Mine is really loud just no Base. Is that just bose or is the amp poorly


What headunit do you have?

I find the bose pretty good... Not thumping base, but with my pioneer headunit pretty refined... So not sure why people slate the bose system so much.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## gutsu (Mar 5, 2016)

It's the rsne double sd card unit.maybe I should try the fabric,diesel setting first?


----------



## AChadurn1970 (Oct 18, 2018)

Aoon_M said:


> douglake said:
> 
> 
> > Both my TT's have had this problem! 1st car got fixed as a good will gesture as the car was just out of warranty but my second TT they are not going to fix it yes its a 08 car but I have looked into this and the problem is the car lets in water from the boot seal and it drips onto the amp. Both my BOSE systems had sound but not driving the base right! Spoke to a guy on ebay who had over forty units in for repair common fault with the BOSE the guy will repair your amp and insert a shield in the amp so water does not get in for £180
> ...


Hi,Im a newbee to forum, owned my tt since Sept 2018.
Wondering if I could take up your offer of repairing my Bose amp.
Bass none existent, sounds like somebody singing inside a tin can.
If your interested my email is [email protected].
Im based in Doncaster.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Worth a read -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1889737


----------

